# GLA vs ADA vs Mr Aqua...?



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

ADA needs to be on an ADA stand (1100 or 400 bucks!) for the warranty to be in effect, and it's only for three years. The 120's and 90's are known to split seams. I'm pretty sure a GLA is just a cleaned up Mr. Aqua. I have the Mr. Aqua 48, and it looks great. I'd go with Mr. Aqua, or the GLA. ADA is way overpriced for a tank that has a rep for failing after a few years..

Good luck


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

I would get ADA because I have a store near me and dont want to have a tank shipped to me. I have never seen GLA or Mr. Aqua in person, but I do love ADA tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> ADA needs to be on an ADA stand (1100 or 400 bucks!) for the warranty to be in effect, and it's only for three years. The 120's and 90's are known to split seams. I'm pretty sure a GLA is just a cleaned up Mr. Aqua. I have the Mr. Aqua 48, and it looks great. I'd go with Mr. Aqua, or the GLA. ADA is way overpriced for a tank that has a rep for failing after a few years..
> 
> Good luck


Is this statement a fact? I was looking into the 90-P but after hearing this... iono...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

In my opinion, the ADA are extremely nice, but the price tag that goes along with them are just insane compared with comparable tanks such as GLA.

Overall, ADA has the best quality of the 3. However, GLA is pretty darn nice in itself. Every close up shot I have seen of a GLA tank has smooth silicone, and the edges line up nicely.

Mr. Aqua, obviously, has the least best quality. Sometimes the edges don't line up flush, and the silicone isn't as nicely done as ADA or GLA.

I personally just got a 33 rimless Mr. Aqua. It is pretty darn nice, mine happened to have flush edges. The silicone work, works. But I bought it knowing I was only spending $135 total for it from someone who sells them new locally.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> Is this statement a fact? I was looking into the 90-P but after hearing this... iono...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/81103-ada-leak.html


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> Is this statement a fact? I was looking into the 90-P but after hearing this... iono...


Yep ADA just like any US manufacturer won't honor a warranty unless it is on one of their stands. Now that said a couple years ago ADA started using thicker glass on their tanks.

Craig


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> Yep ADA just like any US manufacturer won't honor a warranty unless it is on one of their stands. Now that said a couple years ago ADA started using thicker glass on their tanks.
> 
> Craig


Smaller tanks went from 4mm to 5mm
Larger tanks went from 8mm to 10mm


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Craigthor said:


> Yep ADA just like any US manufacturer won't honor a warranty unless it is on one of their stands. Now that said a couple years ago ADA started using thicker glass on their tanks.
> 
> Craig


That being said, are their still cases of the "newer" tanks crapping out? I'm pretty much on the fence atm on getting a brand new 90-P. Tell me if I shouldn't otherwise.

haha sorry for the threadjack OP.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> That being said, are their still cases of the "newer" tanks crapping out? I'm pretty much on the fence atm on getting a brand new 90-P. Tell me if I shouldn't otherwise.
> 
> haha sorry for the threadjack OP.


The added thickness doesn't prevent the pulling from happening. And it won't ever. It just lengthens the time it stays together.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> That being said, are their still cases of the "newer" tanks crapping out? I'm pretty much on the fence atm on getting a brand new 90-P. Tell me if I shouldn't otherwise.
> 
> haha sorry for the threadjack OP.


consider contacting Mr Barr, he has talked about a builder in CA that makes nice custom rimless tanks may get it done for cheaper then the ADA.

Craig


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

speedie408 said:


> That being said, are their still cases of the "newer" tanks crapping out? I'm pretty much on the fence atm on getting a brand new 90-P. Tell me if I shouldn't otherwise.
> 
> haha sorry for the threadjack OP.


Also speedy, just to let you know. The guy I bought my Mr. Aqua from has the 48gallon ones for $240 in San Jose. You just have to pick it up. 

That is, if you are interested.


----------



## sammyman (Apr 24, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Also speedy, just to let you know. The guy I bought my Mr. Aqua from has the 48gallon ones for $240 in San Jose. You just have to pick it up.
> 
> That is, if you are interested.


I have seen those ads on craigslist. Hmmm, no tax I am guessing? Seems tempting...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

sammyman said:


> I have seen those ads on craigslist. Hmmm, no tax I am guessing? Seems tempting...


Worth it. I got my 33 for $135 total and both Hung and Rick were extremely nice.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually, ADA tanks have the best track record on the market, period. They have the lowest amount of warranty claims of any aquarium put in manufacture. And that's a fact.

I can't speak for AFA - but I know ADG will honor the warranty if anything ever happens to the tank, and it doesn't have to be on an 'ADA' stand. In 5 years of selling ADA tanks, there have only been two warranty claims for random problems with an ADA tank through ADG - one Mini M and one 120-P both weren't on ADA stands, and -both- were replaced no questions asked. That's another fact.

The Facts are this: there are no tanks that match ADA tank quality, the rest are just being compared to Do!Aqua tanks, at best.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/81103-ada-leak.html


I just read this thread and it definitely makes me think twice about getting an ADA. Has anyone ever seen this in other brands of tanks, both rimless and rimmed? What is the time frame between bubbles forming and tank leaking. I apologize, OP, for hijacking this thread too.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll talk to Tom this weekend when I see him at a local meet. *note to self*

I know Rick. I've seen the used 48g Mr. Aqua that he has. Like you've already stated, they have uneven edges and that's deterring me from that tank. Otherwise, it seems like a nice tank. I'd def pay a little extra for quality atm though.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> Actually, ADA tanks have the best track record on the market, period. They have the lowest amount of warranty claims of any aquarium put in manufacture. And that's a fact.
> 
> I can't speak for AFA - but I know ADG will honor the warranty if anything ever happens to the tank, and it doesn't have to be on an 'ADA' stand. In 5 years of selling ADA tanks, there have only been two warranty claims for random problems with an ADA tank through ADG - one Mini M and one 120-P both weren't on ADA stands, and -both- were replaced no questions asked. That's another fact.
> 
> The Facts are this: there are no tanks that match ADA tank quality, the rest are just being compared to Do!Aqua tanks, at best.


That's reassuring. I'm guessing you work for ADG?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

As a side note: Here's another fact: those older tank models who have those silicon leak problems after 5-6 years? That's the old German Manufacturer that ADA abandoned in favor of a higher quality manufacturer. And, currently, that is the manufacturer who makes the GLA tanks.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> As a side note: Here's another fact: those older tank models who have those silicon leak problems after 5-6 years? That's the old German Manufacturer that ADA abandoned in favor of a higher quality manufacturer. And, currently, that is the manufacturer who makes the GLA tanks.


Are they using the same glass though? I've been hearing how much clearer ADA glass is from GLA and Mr. Aqua. Is this fact as well?


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, what shameless threadjacking! :icon_eek: j/k Still though, I'm curious about the ADA cube gardens...on the website, they all have "high clarity glass" but is that comparable to starphire or what. Plus I notice that the pictures on the ADG website show both normal glass and seemingly high clarity glass but are all labeled as "high clarity glass". Maybe I should just call them? Last thing I want to do is sell my first born for the 90p and wish the whole time I went with a starphire custom.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not currently employed by anyone. The reason I am well researched on this topic is because I handled a group of private investors who were interested in this particular market and needed to know every exacting detail from warranty claim ratios, profit margins and turn over rates. Part of that has required a lot of 'face' time with ADG over the phone, et cetera. One of the reasons I constantly try to recommend people calling them for the questions is because of how pleased I've always been on a consumer and business level with how the Senske's do things. 

The current ADA tanks under the chinese manufacturer use the highest quality glass possible(starphire is just a word to mean 'low-iron based' glass, the lower the iron content, the higher the clarity, which is what ADA uses, a low-iron content glass). Period. When I say there's no comparison - I honestly mean that for no other motivation purpose other than to stress just how beautiful the tanks are in person - which photo's can't always reflect. GLA tanks use the same german manufacturer as the old ADA tanks (so they have the same green tint that Do!Aqua tanks currently have) - which aren't the same 'high quality,' however, i do hear that they are trying to put out some tank lines that do feature the improved glass. So yes - under the new manufacturer current ADA tanks use a different glass than they used to - the new 'high clarity' glass. The Do!Aqua line is simply the old ADA line rebranded using the normal glass that was common from the old manufacturer. 

Dan, *the best way to notice the difference between glass quality via photo's is looking at the seams. You'll notice that the high quality glass tanks are completely clear at the edges - the normal quality (Do!Aqua, GLA) tanks will have green tints (other tint colors common are white, such as many Mr. Aqua tanks, which are meant to be an 'illusion' towards clarity) at the sides.* Especially in larger sizes the difference is enormous in person - I've seen a 120-P from the German Manufacturer right next to a 120-P 'high clarity' version from the Chinese manufacturer and the normal quality glass has a very pronounced green tint to them. If there is any color (it should be just about completely clear) noticeable at the seams/edges of a tank, it's not high clarity glass. Other major differences between the old and new manufacturer for ADA is the quality of the silicon work - the new manufacturer has a much cleaner, better silicon job done - 'bubbles' were common when ADA tanks were made in Germany - that pretty much doesn't happen now.

Dan, the best way to get the best and most complete answer is to just call ADG, I'll stress it again, Jeff is extraordinary at taking the time to answer your questions and concerns to the best of his ability. Don't take my word for it, don't take the word of anyone else for it, call the guys directly. For that matter, Orlando (GLA) has always been cool answering questions on the phone too - so if you want the best comparison just call them both individually and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> Dan, the best way to notice the difference between glass quality via photo's is looking at the seams. You'll notice that the high quality glass tanks are completely clear at the edges - the normal quality (Do!Aqua, GLA) tanks will have green tints (other tint colors common are white, such as many Mr. Aqua tanks, which are meant to be an 'illusion' towards clarity) at the sides.


Thanks Francis, I appreciate the thorough reply. I'm definitely aware of how to tell the difference between low iron content glass and normal aquarium glass. If you look at adana's website at the cube garden section the aquariums are all labeled as "high clarity glass" but many of the pictures they use to display the aquariums show normal green tinted sides. Perhaps the Senskes should udpate the pictures to represent this move to "high clarity glass". 



> starphire is just a word to mean 'low-iron based' glass


Well actually starphire glass is a trademark of PPG and used primarily for achitectural glass. I researched this material as it was coming out and had a custom tank ordered which never made it through shipping. Thanks for the info on ADA tanks. Perhaps in the long run it is worth the money.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone. In regards to the OP, and where this discussion went from there, let me make a few things that I know clear. 

First, there is absolutely no significant warranty claims issues with ADA tanks. I have no idea about the other two brands the OP referred to, and to my knowledge they are very new in the market, so clearly not enough time with enough units in use has elapsed for a really clear picture. I suspect though that as with most tank manufacturers, there will be a few claims here and there with these companies, but not a significant problem.

We started North American distribution of ADA products in late 2004. From that time to the present, I have had 2 warranty claims, and that is out of many hundreds of tanks sold. The lone 120-P referenced by xmas_one was one of the 2 claims I dealt with. Here's the deal with that: It was the first warranty claim we had. I wasn't completely sure how to handle it with ADA in Japan, but had every intention of replacing the tank. ADA Japan, like all manufacturers "technically" claim, is unwilling to replace the tank not on their stand because obviously they have no idea what kind of potentially compromised support structure someone might use, and straight physics dictates pressures exerted over long periods in vulnerable areas can potentially lead to issues, not necessarily the result of poor craftsmanship. When ADA learned this tank was not on their stand and potentially not level etc., they said they would not warranty it. I said OK, thank you, and proceeded to personally replace the tank, pay for shipping etc. for this customer. So ADA couldn't formally honor the warranty as it violated the terms of their warranty, but I replaced it anyway in the name of good customer service, good PR, and just trying to not leave someone with a situation that did indeed looked like it could be a legitimate issue on that particular tank. Every manufacturer will have the occasional issue– even GLA, even Mr. Aqua.

The second claim was recently on a MINI M and the customer couldn't even identify for sure where the tank was leaking from, he said (sounded a tad fishy, but nonetheless....) Nonetheless I sent the replacement the same day, sight unseen on the claim tank, asked the customer to please return it to me at my expense, and have never heard from him nor received the claim tank back. Hmm. But whatever. I took care of it, and stand behind the product. This tank was on what looked like his desk–*certainly not an ADA stand. I sell VERY few ADA stands. Most people build their own or have some other location. I don't go for the whole idea of using that as an "out" for not replacing a tank. So you can rest assured on that. The stands are expensive, I would never expect everyone to buy one just to get warranty support. That would be ridiculous. 

BOTTOM LINE: I have a lot of experience with tanks, support stands, custom applications, etc. If you have what appears to be a legit issue with an ADA tank, I will replace it for you. And that potentially comes out of my pocket, not ADA's. I stand behind the ADA tanks wholeheartedly. I'd like to think in my career I have aligned myself with and developed a reputation for quality.

So with the utmost respect, xmas_one, please provide more than just one old post by someone who ultimately had their tank replaced, 100% covered. To say they fail after 3 years or "quickly" or they come apart or are "splitting" or to in any way indicate to the OP that there is a widespread problem is irresponsible and just not true. I have absolutely no knowledge of such a problem, and would gladly retract those above comments if you could produce more than one old post–*some real indication of this problem. It would be shocking to me as a North American ADA distributor to find such a problem going on without my knowledge of it. 
Yes, a few of the OLD ADA tanks had problems with bubbles in the silicone. Please remember that ADA does not manufacture the tank "in house". They are made by a manufacturer that is expected to uphold a certain quality standard. Same is true for GLA. They do not make those tanks themsleves, someone makes them for them (I suspect actually that it is the same German company that used to make ADA's tanks, but that's not really the point). They have expectations of quality, but if there's a problem it must be addressed. The new tanks are not even comparable to the old ones–*the new tanks are that much better. ADA wanted to be able to offer 100% clear glass for the roughly same price as the previous manufacturer's tinted glass. 

So YES- the new ADA tanks-- all the ones in my inventory-- are 100% clear glass, clearer, actually than some "low iron" glass I have seen. It is totally clear. DoAqua tanks are made to the same high standard, but are using a less expensive, slightly tinted glass. I know some of the pics on the website are not perfect, and I am in the process of doing some major revisions and revamping to the site. One goal is a more consistent product shot of the clear glass tanks. It is a difficult item to display accurately on a computer monitor, I have discovered. 

Please know that I see and and deal with a lot of aquariums of all styles, makes, clarities, etc. in my work of 20 years of custom aquarium design installation, and service. We have over 500 clients here in Houston, and they run the gamut of everything you can imagine. I know a quality tank, I know clear glass, and I know when someone with a particular contempt for a product they don't like is trying to malign it on a forum. I am telling you that the ADA is a high quality product and there is no substantial evidence of 90 and 120-P models splitting or having any other warranty/craftsmanship issues–*not even the old ones (of which I sold MANY). Please provide more than one or two old examples before making such a claim. You do a disservice to the OP when you make these claims and can't substantiate them beyond a single old example. 

As I said before, I will gladly eat those words and bow down to xmas_one or anyone else who can produce more than one or two "splitting" or "failing" ADA tanks. You have my solemn word that I have absolutely no knowledge of any such problem and will risk my personal reputation on it that there in fact is no significant problem– not in the U.S. market where I operate anyway. And I have never heard of such a thing from any other international market, not even after spending all day every day for 5 days in Japan with every single international distributor, and that was just last October. Not a word. Not in private, not off the record, no where. So this will be real news to me to see all these failing 90 and 120P tank– or any other ADA tank for that matter.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

ADA-NA is Aqua Forest Aquarium, adgshop.com is Aquarium Design Group, two completely different entities. The United States is unique in that it has two completely separate distributors to handle the same country. Aqua Forest is run by George and Steven Lo and ADG is run by Jeff and Mike Senske.

As far as I know ADG's photo's are up to date up to and including the 60-P line, but for now refers users to view the 60-P pictures for the 90-P and up. I think this is more because ADA hasn't supplied new photos for everything yet, and I also know that the adgshop website has been in a continual process of being updated lately too, so that might have something to do with it as well.



> Well actually starphire glass is a trademark of PPG and used primarily for achitectural glass. I researched this material as it was coming out and had a custom tank ordered which never made it through shipping. Thanks for the info on ADA tanks. Perhaps in the long run it is worth the money.


Yeah, trademark was the word I was looking for, but couldn't think of at the moment I wrote that! For what it's worth - I've been a 'poor' college student for the past 4 years or so and I've owned a few different types of tanks. Over the past 2 years or so I've put together a complete Mini S set - and through about 9 moves or so, it's the one item that always comes along with me, the rest got given away or thrown out or whatever. So I definitely think it's worth the money, especially considering that competitors who tried or researched putting out the same glass quality tend to be -more- expensive than the ADA tanks on average. Even some of GLA's non-high quality glass tanks are more expensive than their ADA equivalent (not Do!Aqua equivalent).


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> I know some of the pics on the website are not perfect, and I am in the process of doing some major revisions and revamping to the site. One goal is a more consistent product shot of the clear glass tanks.


Thanks for clearing this up...Jeff I assume. I actually was planning on calling you monday with these questions but thought to see what the PT community had to say. You'll most likely be selling me a 90p soon.  Also, are there any plans of putting up shop on the east coast?


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> Aqua Forest is run by George and Steven Lo and ADG is run by Jeff and Mike Senske.


Ok, so they sell the same stuff at the same price but they are different companies/distributors? Are they like franchises bought from Amano? LOL guess this is a tersiary issue but the thought of one day opening a ADG/AFA shop in Charleston sounds appealing.  I bet this hobby could seriously explode in the US someday. It would like to be a part of that.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Thank you Dan. 
And yes, there is such a plan in the works. Please do call me Monday and I am happy to discuss all details. 
Anyone, anytime, for that matter that has any questions along the lines of the original post here, please always feel free to call and talk to me about any issues, questions, or concerns. I am an open book on these topics. 

And yes Dan, it is a little awkward sometimes, the way the US market is set up for ADA distribution. ADA has been ripped off so many times in international markets that I think they tend to treat each a little different based on conditions there. So I have a good relationship with Aqua Forest, and think very highly of George and Steven Lo, but we are not formally affiliated. They do their thing and we do ours. Very good guys with a cool store though.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

:icon_eek: Now if only the ADA version of my tank wasn't $4-6k for the tank alone :flick:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's the difference between ADA stands and regular stands that justifies the void in warranty?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> What's the difference between ADA stands and regular stands that justifies the void in warranty?


Nothing really, actually most custom built stands will be much stronger. It is more of a way to get around paying warranty work in my opinion. Just like my Aqueon tank has to be on an Aqueon stand for it to be covered under warranty same went with my old Marineland 75 that I had. Basically allows them to blame the custom stand if the tank fails so then its not there problem.

Craig


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> It is more of a way to get around paying warranty work in my opinion. ...Basically allows them to blame the custom stand if the tank fails so then its not there problem.


_Definitely_ not. Would you want to be liable to replace a high end aquarium based on someone else's workmanship? If you built a tank, would you guarantee it 100% no questions asked even if they put it on a stand they built themselves? I am very shocked to hear that Jeff from ADG did twice, great customer service, IMO.

By stating that ADA tanks will only be "officially" guaranteed when placed on ADA stands, the only one who would be at fault would be ADA (though, there is still the danger of the customer mis-handling the tank, moving it with substrate, scape materials or water in it)

Kudos to Jeff for handling the two replacements so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, I now own two ADA tanks (mini m and 30C), one GLA tank (91L- 48 gallons) and one Mr. Aqua tank (33.6 gallons). 

I bought my ADA tanks through ADG right as soon as ADA came out with the new upgraded tanks. Excellent craftsmanship. Even up close you can't even see the silicone! The only drawback with these tanks is that the glass is softer than the "tinted" normal clarity glass, which contains iron molecules- thus the green tint. 

I bought my 3 foot GLA tank very soon after GLA starting selling their tanks online. Excellent quality, only one bubble in the silicone. Fantastic customer service from Orlando as well. Worked with me step-by-step in shipping the tank via freight. Took pics of it all wrapped up before sending it off to send to me as well  

Just a couple of days ago I recieved my Mr. Aqua tank from Marine Depot. Great packaging. The tank is pretty good quality- I just wish the glass was more clear. After comparing it to my GLA tank, I see that the glass has a more tinted appearance, and the silicone is a little messy around the edges, though this should be easy enough to fix. Not bad for the price.

So there you have it.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I've never had an incident of the glass on the ADA tanks scratching since the new manufacturer, and I've banged around quite a few rocks on the sides of the tank on accident more than a few times...usually with the result of the rock chipping.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

Craigthor said:


> :icon_eek: Now if only the ADA version of my tank wasn't $4-6k for the tank alone :flick:


! Wow! What tank is that much? Must be referring to the larger 180-P? They don't quite get to 6K, but they are expensive, yes. Though a custom tank of similar dimensions is about the same. I mean, the 180-P is a big tank that requires a lot more "overhead" across the board. 
You might be referring to a Cube Garden Superior, but those are rare, and really in a category of their own. 

Ad for stands/warranty issues, I agree that it's not practical in the U.S. market to limit the warranty in this way and I do not intend to unless at some point a situation arises where we are getting lots of fraudulent-looking/sounding claims, but I really seriously doubt that would happen. You'll always need to provide at least a basic photo of the failure area. I'm really not worried about it and know well enough when someone has a legit claim and will warranty-replace the tank even if it is not on an ADA stand.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

jsenske said:


> ! Wow! What tank is that much? Must be referring to the larger 180-P? They don't quite get to 6K, but they are expensive, yes. Though a custom tank of similar dimensions is about the same. I mean, the 180-P is a big tank that requires a lot more "overhead" across the board.
> You might be referring to a Cube Garden Superior, but those are rare, and really in a category of their own.
> 
> Ad for stands/warranty issues, I agree that it's not practical in the U.S. market to limit the warranty in this way and I do not intend to unless at some point a situation arises where we are getting lots of fraudulent-looking/sounding claims, but I really seriously doubt that would happen. You'll always need to provide at least a basic photo of the failure area. I'm really not worried about it and know well enough when someone has a legit claim and will warranty-replace the tank even if it is not on an ADA stand.


Yeah my tank is a drilled 150g 72x18x30 so not sure how close the 180-P is but that would be some heavy glass.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Jeff, thanks for posting. That inspires confidence in potential buyers from your shop, present company included. Class act.



CL said:


> The only drawback with these tanks is that the glass is softer than the "tinted" normal clarity glass, which contains iron molecules- thus the green tint.


Why's that a drawback? Scratches easily?

Also, I'd be wary about publicly posting what seem to be private communications.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

macclellan said:


> Why's that a drawback? Scratches easily?


Yes, I have scratched my mini m slightly on a couple of occasions. I suppose I should have been more careful.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Francis Xavier said:


> Actually, ADA tanks have the best track record on the market, period. They have the lowest amount of warranty claims of any aquarium put in manufacture. And that's a fact.


Sorry for being a skeptic, but how could anyone possibly know this. It is not like all of the manufacturers publish a memo with how crappy their tanks are. We're talking about an unregulated industry with basically no national organization(the national aquarium and aquarium trade groups suck). There is simply no way anyone can make this statement with anything other than "in my experience" attached to it. Considering that ADA tanks likely make up somewhere around 1% of the tanks in the United States(another made up statistic, because there is no way you can track that either), they better have a lot less warranty claims.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not going to hold it against you for being a skeptic - that's totally cool, I am a skeptic as well, especially when it comes down to investment dollars. It's true to an extent what you say, I can't account for every single manufacturer, and I should probably amend that post a little bit.

However, in another way I do stand behind the statement - I've spent the past six months researching equipment from manufacturer's and distributors to be used for a venture involving i3 (one of many ventures that we explored, that one in particular evolved into something completely different that people will be able to see sometime this year, pretty exciting really, but i digress). 

Basically, there was an investment (anyone who has ever had to give information to investors knows that you need all of the facts up front) on the table to open a sort of i3 online store - and in order to ensure to the prospects that we had our ducks in a row, so to speak, it required obtaining statistical data, lots of phone calls, and lots of inquiries. In other words, any product or brand we considered having needed to be researched - relevant competitor numbers included. Some manufacturers gave us percentages, some gave us rough numbers on a quarterly basis, and some data was gained from prospective business partners who went to Hong Kong and Japan to investigate creating their own product lines (which was completely independent of anything i3 had to do with), and that prospective business partner kind of offered the information he found as a token of good will. So some of it is confirmed, some of it is vague, and some of it wasn't directly from the source (or unconfirmed).

So, I can't give you approximate numbers for every single make and model of tank from every different manufacturer or distributer. But I do know of all those that were researched, ADA had the lowest (percentage / ratio based) amount of claims out of all of them - 2 claims in 6 years is nearly unheard of for our market - that's such a small fractional percentage amount of ADA tanks sold that to put it into numbers would be ridiculous, it's easier just to say zero percent. But that isn't a total fact, so.

So yes, you are right that I technically can't say for 100% utmost certainty that it's the lowest claim of all tank make and models, and yes you are right that I probably worded that statement just a little bit strongly. However, it is also correct to say that it's a significantly more researched statement than "in my experience." And that I can more or less, make that statement. I should say though, that the only report I received of problematic levels of warranty claims in an aquarium line was an unconfirmed report at best. 

But that's just part of my personality - when I have a vested interest in something, especially if it involves dollars, I research it thoroughly and go beyond normal levels of analysis to find out exactly what something is and all of it's relevant information. For example - I could tell you the composition of Seiryu stone, shou stone, et cetera, how they formed and why they're the color that they are - but that's because I took samples of those stones to the Dean of the Geology department at my University and went over at length over long periods of time with him about them. I could also tell you how much Hakkai stone would cost you per pound if you could ever buy it (it's more or less considered a national treasure), and let's just say your mind would be boggled at how much you would pay for a 5 lb piece of Hakkai.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry to dig up this relatively old post, but I found the information here very detailed, very helpful, and may strongly influence my next purchase.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the biggest issue in the ADA vs GLA vs Mr. Aqua debate is history.

ADA tanks have been on the market a long time. They have a track record. 

GLA and Mr. Aqua tanks don't. Neither of them have been in use long enough to say whether or not they'll pop seems in 2 or 3 years.



I've seen the quality on some of those Mr. Aqua tanks....I wouldn't want to have a 48g one of those 5 years from now. I'm sure those seems are gonna pop from looking at them.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

My take on it seems to be that ADA quality is the best. By quality I mean clarity of glass, silicone, etc. GLA seems to be an excellent quality manufacturer and i don't consider their tanks to be knock-offs, but rather real competitors. I see them as sort of Apple Vs. PC. Both tanks are premium items, and they are priced pretty close with ADA beong a little more expensive but coming with more precision manufacturing.

My take on Mr. Aqua is not good. I have read a lot of bad things, such as misaligned seams. Lots of silicone. But, they are cheap and you get what you pay for. 

All that said, I don't own any of them. I have done a lot of research, viewed many reviews and pics, etc. Currently I'm on the fence post between ADA and GLA for my new tank. I'm waiting for the clear GLA tanks to come out before I make a decision.

I would not be worried with any of them leaking. The thought of the possibility would never enter my mind when buying any brand tank. They are aquariums and are made to be water tight.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mykoe817 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ada is made in hong kong, gla is made is taiwan, mr aqua is made in taiwan. 

Francis Xavier - you are so very incorrect in everything you have posted... 

ada was made in germany. this is when their rep is best. now being made in hong kong has drastically reduced their quality. Also. starting Jan 2011 prices will be going up on ADA. 

ada is manufactured in hong kong. shipped back to japan than shipped to the states. their sales is focused in america not in japan. the majority of their manuals and pamphlets are printed in english. 

I have my info straight. and this is fact. however I'll leave the debate with you guys.

need more information? pm.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think Francis Xavier is giving false information, he is part of ADG which is one of only 2 ADA distributors in America other than Aqua forest in San Francisco.

Yes I do think ADA is marketing more to an English speaking market nowadays having their catalogs published all in English, but who's to say that they're not also published in Japanese? They're trying to spread their brand all over the world, how many countries do you know of that speak Japanese other than Japan? Lots of countries speak English.

I hardly think America is ADA's major market, there's only 2 distributors here! Whereas in the UK there's at least 3 official ADA distributors (according to the ADA ad in Practical Fishkeeping [a UK magazine]).

While I'm saddened that ADA now makes their tanks in HK instead of Germany, it doesn't mean that they're of shoddier quality. I have one of the new mini-m's and I love the quality of the tank. The silicone work is top notch compared to my Mr. Aqua, and the clear glass is free of the green tint. To be honest, I never noticed the green tint until now that I have an ADA tank.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

ADA sells more ADA as a whole line to the Japanese than anywhere else - english printed Catalogues exclusively are a relatively new development. Until 2006 it was an all Japanese catalogue and then until 2009 it was both Japanese and English. Now there are separate English and Japanese catalogues. All major literature is first published (and in most cases, only published) in Japanese, such as the Aqua Journals (exclusively Japanese) and Complete Works books (a year later, printed in English).

I'm not going to even open the can of worms for debate in response to the poster before IWANNAGOFAST. I'll just leave it at - you're probably talking to the person who very likely knows the most about all facets of ADA in the country at present times.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> ADA needs to be on an ADA stand (1100 or 400 bucks!) for the warranty to be in effect


I hate to be a naysayer, but isn't that tying in of purchases, and illegal under the Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975? 

Unless of course the manufacturer can prove that whatever stand was used was the direct cause of failure.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sharkfood said:


> I hate to be a naysayer, but isn't that tying in of purchases, and illegal under the Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975?
> 
> Unless of course the manufacturer can prove that whatever stand was used was the direct cause of failure.


This is the same policy that All Glass, aqueon, etc use. I'm guessing they are easily able to do this because they can say they do not know the quality of anyone else products or DIY. Dumb, but that is what they all do.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> ...you're probably talking to the person who very likely knows the most about all facets of ADA in the country at present times.


That statement's kind of arrogant isn't it?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> That statement's kind of arrogant isn't it?


It's only arrogance if it isn't true - and if I am proven wrong, then I sincerely apologize. It's not meant to be egotistical or anything of the sort either - it is just my job to know exactly what I claimed.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

ADA uses silicone ? Where ? I don't see any !


----------



## mykoe817 (Jan 20, 2005)

my credentials to back up my claims.

I do import and export with freights from HK & Taiwan & japan to the states.

I've attend shows and conventions. Have spoke to the people whom provides ada with accessories and etc. I know of where the products are bought and re-branded.

I'm in the back grounds of things. don't get me wrong. there isn't a thing wrong with ada or gla or mr aqua. it allows a curve for other hobbyist to get involved. if you have the extra buck. spend it.

=) a can of worms. ada's in a can of worms due to their prices and its going up again.


I'll just see you at one of the shows Francis Xavier and we can exchange thoughts over some lunch. don't worry. If you are a big wig your putting out to be. I'll find you. If i don't find you... Than I guess your not that deep into it.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not going to argue, I'm not going to try to discredit you, and I'm not even going to say that you are necessarily wrong.

I'm just going to say, that I'm not making a claim to be some huge big wig such boisterous nonsense is just a bit distasteful. The only claim I will stand behind is the unique knowledge I am required to have in order to successfully do my job and coordinate ADA offerings to the hobby insofar as ADG is concerned.

The price increase is not a big deal - at best it's a minor tweaking of a few prices. In other cases there is even a price decrease being negotiated. 

Make no mistake - I have at all times kept the hobbyist's best interest in mind and performed to that to the best of my abilities, even when everyone else loses sight of that, and even in circumstances when what I have to do is not popularly received and even more so when some hobbyists don't like me for whatever reason or what I stand for.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Good quality acrylic? more clarity than any glass aquarium and much stonger.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> IWhereas in the UK there's at least 3 official ADA distributors (according to the ADA ad in Practical Fishkeeping [a UK magazine]).



I think there is only one in the UK and the others sell via them.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Great thread. Nice to see the posts from the "big wigs" (lol) who have lots of experience with the stuff. Personally, I went with GLA because the price was a bit better and I feel the product is very VERY close in quality to the ADA with the exception of the clear glass, which GLA offers now.

I am very happy with my purchase and am looking forward to many years of enjoyment from my 30c.

I, however, learned quite a lot from this thread. Good discussion.


----------



## mykoe817 (Jan 20, 2005)

Fancis. Your responses are well and I'm sure your doing your job 100%. I've got nothing againt anyone. I completely understand you and where your coming from. 

I post it like it is. That is what I know. I don't tend to post false information.


----------

